# DreamChi BG Design (NEW!!)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

soooooo someone asked me to custom make them a blanket for their adorable Chis. Besides using just 2 fabrics like usual blankets...this one is made with fleece, chinchilla minky, and flannel with an awesome patch of their favorite team...the REDSKINS! Boy will she be surprised ^^

Go Redskins!








luxurious chinchilla minky to keep warm in!








closeup of the awesome patch :]


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, its gorgeous, and I bet I know who its for . 2 of my favorite little sweeties are really going to love that !! cant wait to see a pic of them snuggled up on it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> omg, its gorgeous, and I bet I know who its for . 2 of my favorite little sweeties are really going to love that !! cant wait to see a pic of them snuggled up on it


thanks elaine! LMAO!! me too!!! i hope she likes it :eatdrink:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG! I love it! BG is going to love it too and Sonny loves everything LOL

How this came about is BG steals my lined hoodies and curls up in them. She will also drag one of her soft thin minky blankets into my Redskins fleece blanket and curl up. 

I love the patch that is awesome! Great addition WOW!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh and BTW this is Sonny & BG's gift from Santa this year so no photos of them in it until Santa arrives


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OH YES,guessed it was for your gang Christie


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

michele said:


> OH YES,guessed it was for your gang Christie


How did you guess?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Huly said:


> How did you guess?



Mmmmm have no ideaccasion9:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi that*s so cute ! Sleeping bags are very important !!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Great job !! You did really good 
Huly even i guessed it was ment for you haha


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wonder who this could be for........









Very nice blanket, Pidge.......


.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

sammyp said:


> Great job !! You did really good
> Huly even i guessed it was ment for you haha





jan896 said:


> Wonder who this could be for........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol lol lol

I guess I am that obvious lol! 

Ao do you like BG's design with the mix of fabrics


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Hehe! BG is going to love this!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is gorgeous, what a fun blanket to curl up in!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Hehe! BG is going to love this!!


Oh yeah she stole my hoodie again tonight


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks everyone!!!! one more blanket to go!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I saw a football costume on clearance at pet smart... It would go great w your blanket!lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> I saw a football costume on clearance at pet smart... It would go great w your blanket!lol


is that the same one yoshismom put for the football fanatics contest?? LOL


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That is fantastic! Lucky, lucky BG! Can't wait for Christmas.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KFox said:


> I saw a football costume on clearance at pet smart... It would go great w your blanket!lol


My crew has every piece of ******* gear they make LOL Husband can't complain if it is burgundy and gold 



lulu'smom said:


> That is fantastic! Lucky, lucky BG! Can't wait for Christmas.


Yeah she will love it! So will Sonny I can not wait to see them with it.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Love the patch it is what stands out from the rest of the snuggle bags! Can't wait to see the chis with it when santa comes!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Huly said:


> My crew has every piece of ******* gear they make LOL Husband can't complain if it is burgundy and gold
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she will love it! So will Sonny I can not wait to see them with it.


This was literally a "football" I almost bought it for the photo contest.. It was pretty funny!


----------

